# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بچه ها اونایی که از ترمیم معدل میدونن لطفا بیان

## Zahra 00

چند بار برگزار میشه؟الان میگن دی امتحان ترمیم معدله درسته؟
من بخوام برای بعد از عید ترمیم معدل کنم ،باید کی برم ثبت نام کنم ؟ 
لطفا اگه میدونید راهنمایی کنید
کلا اگه میدونید بگید چندبار برگزار میشه و کی میشه ثبت نام کرد؟

----------


## Nargesamiri

> چند بار برگزار میشه؟الان میگن دی امتحان ترمیم معدله درسته؟
> من بخوام برای بعد از عید ترمیم معدل کنم ،باید کی برم ثبت نام کنم ؟ 
> لطفا اگه میدونید راهنمایی کنید
> کلا اگه میدونید بگید چندبار برگزار میشه و کی میشه ثبت نام کرد؟


اگر قبلا ترميم كريد يك بار ديگه فرصت داده شده
اما اگر بخاين واسه بعد از عيد يعني (خرداد) ترميم كنيد بايد اسفند ثبت نام كنيد :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Zahra 00

ممنون

----------


## LEA

> چند بار برگزار میشه؟الان میگن دی امتحان ترمیم معدله درسته؟
> من بخوام برای بعد از عید ترمیم معدل کنم ،باید کی برم ثبت نام کنم ؟ 
> لطفا اگه میدونید راهنمایی کنید
> کلا اگه میدونید بگید چندبار برگزار میشه و کی میشه ثبت نام کرد؟


سلام

یکبار میشه از بعد مصوبه ی جدید

فروردین ماه نیمه ی دوم برید ثبت نام

----------


## Zahra 00

> سلام
> 
> یکبار میشه از بعد مصوبه ی جدید
> 
> فروردین ماه نیمه ی دوم برید ثبت نام


خیلی ممنون

----------

